# Anyone know of a nice smelling doggie spray?



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

My dogs aren't dirty dogs but if I take them to work I'd like them to have a nice smell to them. Does anyone use a light little doggie spray (perfume) to make them smell nice?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Take a look at the Earth Bath spritzes:

Deodorizing Spritz :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care


I use their shampoos and spritz products.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Because dogs have the sensitive olfactory system, I would not want to put something on them to make them smell unnatural. I felt bad enough when I was putting on the essential oil spray to repel ticks. 
My dogs don't smell though...I know some breeds have that doggy odor-glad the GSD isn't one of them(unless they are on a crappy diet)!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My dogs don't smell unless my girl farts. I feed mostly EVO.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

A healthy, clean dog should not smell. Putting some nasty perfume on him is never a good idea as it might offend your dog and you will have stinky dog/perfume smell. A better bet is to just give your dog a bath so he doesn't smell.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Not that I recommend this, but the last 2 times I have sprayed the carpet with Febreze Willow has rolled around on the carpet soaking it up. The funniest thing I have ever seen. I told her it wasn't doggie perfume but she didn't seem to care.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think she was trying to get her scent on the carpet, vs taking the scent from it! Dogs will roll to get their scent around(rubbing their cheeks)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I mix 1/2 and 1/2 apple cider vinegar to water and put in a touch of hair conditioner. I spray it on a washcloth and wipe them down when they get a bit odiferous, especially when they smell like the bottom of a fish tank after a swim in the lake. It removes the odor but doesn't leave a linger smell and the little bit of conditioner leaves them nice and shiny. I've also used wipes made by Nature's Miracle and they work well too


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you for your suggestions. I remember seeing a dog catalog selling a spray but couldn't remember which one and I was hoping to find a very light scented one. Thanks for the help!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your dogs don't smell i say don't
spray anything on them. if your dogs
smell give them a bath before taking them to work.


----------

